# Single pin sliding sights? HHA and Trophy Ridge



## XJfire75 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys I'm looking for a good set to go on my Axe 6 coming next week. 

Thinking about trying out a single pin slider. Anyone use one? Are they sturdy and easy to adjust?

Any negatives from users?


The HHA has a yardage tape on the side you simply just slide to to that yardage and aim right? How do y'all like it in a hunting situation?

Any other sight suggestions?


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 26, 2010)

XJfire75 said:


> Hey guys I'm looking for a good set to go on my Axe 6 coming next week.
> 
> Thinking about trying out a single pin slider. Anyone use one? Are they sturdy and easy to adjust?
> 
> ...



So far i'm very happy with my HHA .. i bought a used one with a 1 5/8" housing and .029 pin.. i just ordered a 2" housing with the new .010 A.M.O.R pin.


----------



## satchmo (Feb 26, 2010)

XJfire75 said:


> Hey guys I'm looking for a good set to go on my Axe 6 coming next week.
> 
> Thinking about trying out a single pin slider. Anyone use one? Are they sturdy and easy to adjust?
> 
> ...


The HHA. You sight in at 20 yards and then at 60. Mark the ranges then put the tape on that matches your 20 and 60 mark. It works great. It will be a perfect match for your AXE.
I leave mine set on 30 yards and never move it. A little high at 20 and a little low at 40, about two inchs either way.


----------



## Scoutman (Feb 26, 2010)

Viper makes a great slider, I own two.


----------



## snook24 (Feb 26, 2010)

I dont care for them..I dont like having to try and move it when hunting but everyone has there own opinon on things. When a deers/hogs comming towards you you never really know when you will get your shot.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Feb 26, 2010)

I used an HHA elt series sight for 3 years and loved it even when hunting.  Trophy ridge puts out a great vertical pin system, but HHA makes great single pins.  Mine did not have the preset tape and I am glad.  I set mine myself.


----------



## XJfire75 (Feb 26, 2010)

Great. Thanks guys. 

I like the vertical pin on the Trophy Ridge I think. 

But the HHA is like that too right? I might pick one up to try. 

Chris is that what you've been using? It fit well on your Axe?


----------



## Sixes (Feb 26, 2010)

Don't overlook Vital Bow Gear sliders while your looking.

Great sight and great customer service. I love my slider sight and will never go back to a multi-pin setup.

I keep mine set at 26-28 yards and very rarely ever have to move it (other than for practice at long ranges). Last year, I ranged a deer at 42 yards , slipped my sight up to my 40 yard mark and drilled her.

Much, much easier shooting a single pin than trying to differentiate multiple pins or gap shooting at odd ranges.

Having mine set at the 26-28 means that I don't even consider moving the pin unless its 35+ yards out and I am very rarely going to take a shot at that range anyway.


----------



## adebord30183 (Feb 26, 2010)

My Omen has the single pin PSE sight on it and I could not be happier. I set it at 30 like Satchmo siad and leave it. Been shooting consistent groups better than ever before. Plus it will run you about 140.00 less than an HHA. Just my 
.02


----------



## XJfire75 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll look at the Vital gear one too man. 

Think I'll try one no matter which I get.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Feb 27, 2010)

XJfire75 said:


> I'll look at the Vital gear one too man.
> 
> Think I'll try one no matter which I get.



Vital Bow Gear is a god one, but the older discontinued model called The Trapper was probably one of the best ones they ever put out.  It was better than the ones they have out now.


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ordered me a HHA 5519 yesterday!

It looks great and seems like I'll like the single pin. Excited to try it out anyways. 

The HHA has 5ft of fiber optics, light, a .19 pin, and yardage tape.

Also got me a B-Stinger 8.5"/11oz and ordering a Limbdriver Pro tonight. Looking for a good quiver now. All going on the Axe. Should be decked out to say the least haha


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 3, 2010)

XJfire75 said:


> Ordered me a HHA 5519 yesterday!
> 
> It looks great and seems like I'll like the single pin. Excited to try it out anyways.
> 
> ...



Put the 2" housing with the .010 pin on my Elite Synergy today.. also added a 2x lens and this thing is awsome 







*@ 25 yards*


----------



## jason bales (Mar 3, 2010)

snook24 said:


> I dont care for them..I dont like having to try and move it when hunting but everyone has there own opinon on things. When a deers/hogs comming towards you you never really know when you will get your shot.



What he said, now introducing the solution http://www.blackgoldsights.com/Bow_Sight_Ascent.aspx
its fixed pins on a slide and you can get as many pins as you want through custom order
im thinking about adding a slide to my 5 pin flashpoint you can take one pin and use it for slide then put your slide on 20 yds and sight in your extra pins for hunting so you dont have to mess with a slide if you dont have much time or the deer is moving in or out of yardage. bowanna told me about he shoots like that ask him about it.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 3, 2010)

If you don't want to move your sight when the deer moves. Set it up for fixed pins and a single pin slider. I put a Vital Gear 4 pin housing on my HHA slide. When its set at 20 yds all my fixed pins are set. I don't move anything, just shoot. If I want to dial it in I use my top pin and shoot the slide. Right now my heavy hunting arrows are set on the pins and my light 3-D arrows on the slide. One bow multiple options !


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 3, 2010)

i had an impact slider and i swear it was the brightest pin i have ever seen


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 3, 2010)

I like that Lee!

I'll see how I like it and then figure our something. 

Can't wait!!


----------

